# Jensen Tv Size Upgrade In A 260Fl



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

I have a 2011 Outback 260FL and it comes with a 19" LCD Jensen TV. It looks like you could replace it with the 26" Model using the same hardware that is already in place. Has anyone done this?

I could purchase the TV Stand for the 19" model and use it in the bedroom in the back area.

Any help or info would be greatly appreciated.

Michael


----------



## cdnbayside (Jul 16, 2009)

The 19" Jensen in our 300BH stopped working while we were on vacation this summer. It would only display a white screen. It was mounted in the swivel cabinet between the living and bedroom. We went to Best Buy and bought a 24" Dynex LCD TV which fits in the same spot. The bracket mounted to the Dynex the same way as to the Jensen with 4 screws. The 24" TV being 5" bigger than the 19" is much better to watch.

When we got home I called Jensen direct about the non working TV. They sent a warranty no charge replacement 19" Jensen TV via UPS with a return label to send them the defective TV. With the replacement Jensen TV, I ordered the optional stand for $15 and now that TV is used in the back bedroom for the kids.

With your 260FL the TV is mounted to the wall with the same swivel bracket that the revolving TVs use. If you measure your wall space I'm sure a 26" or maybe even a 32" TV would fit in that space.

http://www.jensenrvdirect.com/


----------

